# Akira Ifukube



## Yarnchu (Mar 9, 2009)

Who else likes his music? If you don't know who he is, Ifukube is the guy who scored most of the Godzilla films, plus numerous other Toho movies. Unfourtunately, he passed away in 2006, but his music lives on in the Godzilla series. DaBears0685 has a lot of music from the Godzilla series, so check them out.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 10, 2009)

The original Godzilla theme is epic, but apart from that I have no real knowledge of Ifukube's work.


----------

